# Consulta: Gentoo y fglrx? y make.conf

## freecom4ever

Hola, soy nuevo y espero que me traten bien   :Laughing: 

Estoy instalando por segunda vez gentoo (la primera era para ver como se hacia  :Razz: ) y leyendo la documentacion me encontre con lo siguiente...

en la pagina http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/xorg-config.xml dice esto:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> La primera de ellas es VIDEO_CARDS. Se usa para establecer los controladores de vídeo que tiene pensado utilizar. Su configuración normalmente se basa en el tipo y marca de la tarjeta que tenga. Las configuraciones más comunes son nvidia para tarjetas nVIDIA y fglrx para tarjetas ATI Radeon. Estos son los controladores propietarios de nVIDIA y ATI, respectivamente. Si le gustaría emplear las versiones de código abierto, utilice nv en vez de nvidia para configurar la variable pero tenga en cuenta que el uso de este controlador implica no disponer de una aceleración 3D completa. El driver libre radeon de las tarjetas ATI soporta aceleración 3D en las tarjetas Radeon más antiguas pero para aquellas más modernas no funciona del todo. VIDEO_CARDS puede contener más de un controlador; en este caso, cada uno de ellos debe estar separado con espacios.

 

Acto seguido coloca las respectivas modificaciones para el make.conf

Mi consulta es la siguiente.

Funciona a prueba de tontos fglrx? lo digo porque en ubuntu me funciona pero a medias y en debian nunca la he podido lograr funcionar. Ademas el driver "ati" que reconoce el live cd no corre, de hecho estoy usando el driver vesa junto con el live cd. (Tengo un ati radeon xpress 200m, por si acaso   :Laughing:  )

Si existen complicaciones (y no se porque creo que si   :Crying or Very sad:  ) supongo que puedo instalar otro driver (como el vesa) y luego intentar con fglrx, cierto?

Respecto al make.conf esto es lo que tengo.

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -msse3 -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# This should not be changed unless you know exactly what you are doing.  You

# should probably be using a different stage, instead.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.localhost.net.ar/ ftp://mirrors.localhost.net.ar/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://www.las.ic.unicamp.br/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.las.ic.unicamp.br/pub/gentoo/ "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.samerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"
```

Las USES van aca? la verdad no entendi bien el paso del manual de instalacion que dice algo como esto. http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=1&chap=6

 *Quote:*   

> También existen sub-perfiles desktop (escritorio) y server (servidor) para algunas arquitecturas. Revise en el perfil 2007.0/ para ver si estan disponibles para su arquitectura. Tal vez desee ver el archivo make.defaults del perfil desktop para determinar si se ajusta a sus necesidades.
> 
> Después de revisar los perfiles disponibles para su arquitectura en /usr/portage/profiles, puede utilizar uno difirente si lo desea: 

 

No se si estoy un poco perdido. Pero en definitiva me quede con el desktop y me gusta como esta ya que no soy fanatico de gnome ni kde (prefiero fluxbox), pero de cuando en cuando utilizo los otros escritorios ya que te hacen la vida mas facil  :Razz: 

Este archivo desktop, tengo que copiar las uses en el make.conf? que pasa si dejo el make.conf tal como lo tengo?

Ultima pregunta.

Servidor X, modular o no?

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/xorg-config.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/es/desktop/x/x11/modular-x-howto.xml

Sorry si son muchas preguntas   :Laughing: .

Gracias por las respuestas  :Razz: 

----------

## ekz

 *freecom4ever wrote:*   

> Hola, soy nuevo y espero que me traten bien   

 

Hola, bienvenido al foro.

 *freecom4ever wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mi consulta es la siguiente.
> 
> Funciona a prueba de tontos fglrx? lo digo porque en ubuntu me funciona pero a medias y en debian nunca la he podido lograr funcionar. Ademas el driver "ati" que reconoce el live cd no corre, de hecho estoy usando el driver vesa junto con el live cd. (Tengo un ati radeon xpress 200m, por si acaso   ) 

 

Se supone que si. el efecto de colocar eso ahí, es que cuando instales el servidor gráfico, los drivers de ati/amd serán marcados como dependencia y instalados junto con este.

 *freecom4ever wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si existen complicaciones (y no se porque creo que si   ) supongo que puedo instalar otro driver (como el vesa) y luego intentar con fglrx, cierto?

  Sip, puedes tener varios drivers a la vez, por ejemplo  fglrx, ati y vesa, así te aseguras que aunque surjan problemas con el driver fglrx, puedas usar Xorg con el driver vesa (o el driver ati)

 *freecom4ever wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Respecto al make.conf esto es lo que tengo.
> 
> Las USES van aca? la verdad no entendi bien el paso del manual de instalacion que dice algo como esto. 
> ...

 

Los profiles son como "conjuntos de USEs", las tipicas y que la mayoria de usuarios de ese tipo usaria, por ejemplo yo creo que todos los usuarios de un tipo "desktop" queremos ver fotos alguna vez en nuestro PC, entonces ahí están las USEs jpeg, gif, png, por poner un ejemplo.

Las uses generales van en el make.conf (por ejemplo para un lector de DVD, lo mejor sería que todo el sistema lo soportara) 

 *freecom4ever wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Este archivo desktop, tengo que copiar las uses en el make.conf? 

  No, déjalo tal cual, las USEs van por la siguiente prioridad

1ro, las que son puestas en la linea de comandos (practica NO recomendada)

2do, las puestas en el fichero /etc/portage/package.use (ya aprenderas más sobre este fichero   :Wink:  )

3ro, las puestas en el make.conf

4to, las que vienen por defecto en el profile escogido

Así que añadir tus USEs en el make.conf es suficiente.

 *freecom4ever wrote:*   

> 
> 
> que pasa si dejo el make.conf tal como lo tengo?

 

Pronto lo comenzarás a llenar y llenar de USEs, y te darás cuenta de una de las principales fortalezas de gentoo, al principio si eliges Gnome, lo básico sería poner  gtk  y gnome como uses, si eliges Kde lo básico sería poner qt3 y kde, por poner ejemplos

 y así, no te preocupes demasiado de las uses por ahora, que el número de uses en el make.conf es directamente proporcional al tiempo que lleves usando gentoo  :Wink: 

 *freecom4ever wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ultima pregunta.
> 
> Servidor X, modular o no?

 

Sip, el Xorg monolítico ya no se encuentra en el árbol de portage

 *freecom4ever wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Gracias por las respuestas 

 

De nada  :Wink: 

SAludos

----------

## freecom4ever

freecom4ever escribió:

Si existen complicaciones (y no se porque creo que si  :Crying or Very sad:  ) supongo que puedo instalar otro driver (como el vesa) y luego intentar con fglrx, cierto?

Sip, puedes tener varios drivers a la vez, por ejemplo fglrx, ati y vesa, así te aseguras que aunque surjan problemas con el driver fglrx, puedas usar Xorg con el driver vesa (o el driver ati) 

en el make.conf puedo poner

 *Quote:*   

> VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx"
> 
> VIDEO_CARDS="ati"
> 
> VIDEO_CARDS="vesa"
> ...

 

o solo deberia dejar fglrx?

Gracias por las rapidas respuestas... (me estimula ha hacer algo mientras compila xD)

----------

## ekz

Lo correcto sería:

```
VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx ati vesa"

```

Y no hay nada de malo en tener mas cosas ahí

SAludos!

----------

## sefirotsama

Tranquilo, por ejmplo mira un fragmento de mi make.conf:

 *make.conf de sefirotsama wrote:*   

> 
> 
> FEATURES="parallel-fetch"
> 
> USE="X dri gcc64 alsa amarok arts cdr doc dvd dvdr dvdread encode gif \
> ...

 

Te recomiendo que intsales el gentoolkit, y uses el comando euse -i seguido por una variable USE y te dirá para que sirve. Por ejemplo  *Quote:*   

> sama sefirot # euse -i amarok
> 
> global use flags (searching: amarok)
> 
> ************************************************************
> ...

 

Puedes ver que esa use no tiene un significado global pero te dice que significado tendra en determinados paquetes.

Otro ejemplo:

 *Quote:*   

> sama sefirot # euse -i qt4
> 
> global use flags (searching: qt4)
> 
> ************************************************************
> ...

 

Puedes ver que la explicación referente a la use qt4.

Te recomiendo que hagas pruebas, y que no te olvides de use como por ejemplo gif jpeg hal lame mp3 que puede llevarte a recompilar muchas veces el sistema por olvidar ponerlas (a mi se me olvido gif y no pude visualizarlas en konqueror hasta que lo recompilé).

Espero que te sea de ayuda

----------

## sefirotsama

 *ekz wrote:*   

> Lo correcto sería:
> 
> ```
> VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx ati vesa"
> 
> ...

 

Se me olvidaba, lo correcto es como lo ha escrito ekz; en cambio si lo pones así:

```

VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx"

VIDEO_CARDS="ati"

VIDEO_CARDS="vesa" 

```

SOLAMENTE te cogera la variable a la que has asignado vesa por ser la ultima.

----------

## i92guboj

 *ekz wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *freecom4ever wrote:*   
> 
> Mi consulta es la siguiente.
> ...

 

Serán instalados, por eso no hay problema. Ahora, que anden, es otra historia. Fglrx anda a veces, otras no. ATi siempre ha sido una fuente de problemas para mí.

 y así, no te preocupes demasiado de las uses por ahora, que el número de uses en el make.conf es directamente proporcional al tiempo que lleves usando gentoo  :Wink: 

 *freecom4ever wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ultima pregunta.
> 
> Servidor X, modular o no?

 

Como ya te han dicho, el servidor Xorg monolítico ya no existe, a no ser que quieras usar 6.9. La migración al modelo modular se produjo en el propio Xorg, de hecho, 6.9 y 7.0 son la misma versión, con el mismo código fuente. Solo que xorg 7.0 es modular. No es algo específico de Gentoo, aunque quizás otras distros simplemente lo instalen todo, como si del modelo monolítico se tratase. No lo se.

----------

## i92guboj

 *sefirotsama wrote:*   

>  *ekz wrote:*   Lo correcto sería:
> 
> ```
> VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx ati vesa"
> 
> ...

 

La forma de hacer esto sería:

```

VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx"

VIDEO_CARDS="$VIDEO_CARDS ati"

VIDEO_CARDS="$VIDEO_CARDS vesa" 

```

Cosa totalmente inútil por otra parte. Es mejor ponerlo todo en una línea. No es que sea tan larga como para llegar a ser complicada de manejar. Otra alternativa (si es por estética) es:

```

VIDEO_CARDS="

    fglrx 

    ati

    vesa" 

```

Tampoco muy interesante. Pero ahí queda.

----------

## elchicosinhada

Como ya te han dicho, no te compliques mucho por ahora con las uses, pon las más comunes y listo. 

Despues, ve acostumbrandote a antes de emerger hacer:

emerge -pv paquete

Y mirar las uses disponibles, por si debes añadir alguna. Cuando ya lleves tiempo, deberias a empezar a modificarlas para cada paquete

----------

